# Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

July 21, 2012
Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament
Hastings Landing Recreation Area
Downtown Drayton, North Dakota
12:00 pm - 6:00 pm
Cash prizes and a special $30,000 bonus for breaking the ND channel catfish record
The Red River of the North's only WHOPPER catfishing tournament
Call 701-454-6184 or 701-454-FISH
Openings still available!
Go to http://www.draytonnd.com
Email [email protected]
Link to tournament page: http://www.draytonnd.com/AnnualEvents/R ... fault.aspx
Link to Drayton Riverfest page: http://www.draytonnd.com/AnnualEvents/D ... fault.aspx
Link to Drayton fishing page (if you want a link for last paragraph):
http://www.draytonnd.com/Recreation/Thi ... fault.aspx

_____________________________________________

Drayton's 12th annual Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament is coming up Saturday July 21, 2012 from 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. at Hastings Landing Recreation Area in Drayton, North Dakota. Openings are still available.

The Red River of the North's only WHOPPER catfishing tournament promises to be the best yet with cash prizes to be paid for the six largest catfish and largest slot catfish, plus a special $30,000 cash prize to be awarded to the angler who ends the tournament holding a new North Dakota record channel catfish.

We'll run a maximum of 60 boats. There must be at least 2 paid entries per boat, but each boat may carry as many entrants as it can legally hold. Entry fee is $50. Entry forms are available at Drayton's Red River Resort and Bait 701-454-6184 and at KXPO Radio 1340 AM in Grafton, ND (352-0431). Entry forms may also be downloaded at http://www.draytonnd.com. For information and fishing conditions, please call the resort, or the Chamber line at 701-454-FISH, or email [email protected].

Stay and enjoy the weekend's other Drayton Riverfest events too: street dance, parade, Supper at the Soddy, kids games and activities, lawn mower races, mud volleyball, fireworks extravaganza, and much more!

Sponsored by Drayton Community Chamber of Commerce and KXPO Radio 1340 AM.

If you haven't fished the Red River at Drayton lately, come check us out! We have a large concrete parking and loading area, new concrete riverbank walk, and a paved drive leading all the way up to street level. Fishermen will enjoy our fishing and boat docks and our brand new fish cleaning station with disposer and running water.


----------

